# Difference between 22mm and 10-55 lens



## lovenix93 (Jun 23, 2014)

Could anyone explain me the main differences between the two lens? Apart of the wide or the zoom that i already know. I mean differences in term of quality/light/ and something else. 
Do you advise me to buy a 22mm lens? 
How much is a 22mm lens now? New and used. I would buy it to make my eos m more comfortable to carry on. thx everyome


----------



## DRR (Jun 24, 2014)

There is a 22mm f/2 and a 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS.

The 22mm is a fixed focal length (prime) lens so it doesn't zoom at all.

The 18-55 is a zoom lens so it can go as wide as 18mm and as telephoto as 55mm. The f/3.5-5.6 refers to the maximum aperture of the lens. At 18mm it can open as wide as f/3.5 and at 55mm it can only open to f/5.6. This is commonly called a "variable aperture zoom."

The aperture of the lens controls how much depth of field you have, how much is in focus. (Measured in distance from the camera sensor.) The smaller the number (like f/2) the more light you can let in to the camera, so the better the lens will be for taking low light photos (indoors, dim lighting). The smaller number (like f/2) also gives you shallower depth of field which means you can control what's in focus and what's not - in order to help guide the viewer's eye through "reading" the photograph.

The 18-55 also has Image Stabilization (IS) which helps minimize the effects of shaking the camera when handholding it.

Both are regarded to be excellent lenses for the EOS-M. In fact, I have heard very little poor things said about any native EOS-M lens. They are all supposed to be excellent optically for what they are. The 18-55 zoom is going to be a better general purpose lens. The 22mm will be better for portraits and isolating the subject.

You can't go wrong with either, it depends more on what type of photos you want to be taking.


----------



## Mellonhead (Jun 24, 2014)

If size/weight is the more important factor, get the 22. If portraiture is in your future, I'd go for the 18-55, since 22 is a little wide. If you like wide-angle photography, there's the 10-20 lens out there. It's very good, and more versatile than the 22 prime ( but slower ).


----------



## DRR (Jun 24, 2014)

Mellonhead said:


> If size/weight is the more important factor, get the 22. If portraiture is in your future, I'd go for the 18-55, since 22 is a little wide. If you like wide-angle photography, there's the 10-20 lens out there. It's very good, and more versatile than the 22 prime ( but slower ).



The 22mm is fine for portraiture, but know you can't go in too tight. It's a 35mm equivalent (more or less) which is a focal length I shoot contextual (environmental) portraiture at. You are right, it would make a poor headshot lens as it will distort some features. My rule of thumb for shooting portraits at this FL is not to let the head take up more than one-ninth of the composition size-wise. (imagining a rule of thirds grid, it would be one section). Doing this introduces much more body position and posture, and minimizes the effect of distortion. 

There is a 11-22mm that I've heard great things about... if I was more invested in the system then I'd consider it for a travel lens, but I'd rather put the money towards an EF lens.


----------



## Mellonhead (Jun 25, 2014)

The newish Sigma 30mm f1.4 prime makes a fine portrait lens. Not too expensive either.


----------



## surapon (Jun 25, 2014)

lovenix93 said:


> Could anyone explain me the main differences between the two lens? Apart of the wide or the zoom that i already know. I mean differences in term of quality/light/ and something else.
> Do you advise me to buy a 22mm lens?
> How much is a 22mm lens now? New and used. I would buy it to make my eos m more comfortable to carry on. thx everyome




Dear Friend Mr. Lovenix93.
If I were you, I buy both Lenses , Same as I already have, Why ?
1) EF-M 22 mm F/ 2.0 is the fast Prime Lens for shoot in the less light condition Plus When you open at F = 2.0, You can use faster Shutter speed for the Sport/ Fast movement subject, Compare to slower shutter speed of the 18-55 mm zoom lens F= 3.5 - 5.6 ( Similar to Rifle, Aim and shoot at the focal point)= $ 125 US Dollars, from Amazon
2) EF-M 18-55 mm. is zoom lens, plus 4 mm. wider than 22 mm. Lens, But Slower Lens, But Up to 55 mm ( 55X1.6 = 88mm.) which great for far away subjects. ( Similar to shotgun, Multi-purpose target from group of birds in wild sprade targets or Deer, single target )= $ 270 US Dollars , from Amazon.

Yes, From MTF chart for Canon Lenses, Both of these Lenses are Very sharp that perfected fit in to 18 MP of our EOS-M----Yes, For EF-M 18-55mm is a hair sharper than 22 mm.---Ha, Ha, Ha.
Nice to talk to you again.
Surapon.
PS. Here are the photos at the BRYCE CANYON last week in UTAH = ef-m 18-55 MM f/ 3.5-5.6 stm WITH 52 MM cIR. pl. fILTER

The Last Flower picture from EF-M 22 mm F/ 2.0 STM = F=8.0, SS = 1/ 30 sec, ISO = 100, Hand held shooting.


----------



## lovenix93 (Jun 25, 2014)

surapon said:


> lovenix93 said:
> 
> 
> > Could anyone explain me the main differences between the two lens? Apart of the wide or the zoom that i already know. I mean differences in term of quality/light/ and something else.
> ...



Thank you for your delucidation, mr surapon. You are very kind, always. Your photos are simply amazing, the last one is spectacular, 22mm does its job very well. Speaking with you here, I would like to ask if you have experience with eyefi or wifi sd cards for eos m. I have found a toshiba flash air, and I would know if it allows to switch off wifi when you dont need to keep it on, from cam menu, to save power battery.


----------



## surapon (Jun 26, 2014)

lovenix93 said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > lovenix93 said:
> ...



Dear Friend lovenix93.
For me, Just for me, I will turn off all the functions that I do not use, Because It eat up the Power of Battery.
Yes, If Possible, I use only 1 spot AUTO-Focus at the center and Push the shutter half way, recompose the picture and full press to capture the photos with minimum usage of battery power.---That is my way to save the power of battery.
Yes, each trip/ each day, I have 8 fully charge batteries in my bag for this EOS-M= Hog eating camera's battery power.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------

